# Estanco X Quiosco



## xurumbambo

Qual ou quais as diferenças entre Estanco e Quiosco?


----------



## Tomby

xurumbambo said:


> Qual ou quais as diferenças entre Estanco e Quiosco?


Em geral, no _estanco_ vende-se tabaco e selos dos correios e no _quiosco_ revistas, jornais e às vezes também café, sumos, bebidas, etc.
Cumprimentos e bem-vindo ao fórum!
TT.


----------



## Mangato

Além do que diz TT o estanco  precisa duma concessão administrativa. O quiosco não.


----------



## argentinodebsas

Esto cambia de lugar en lugar. En la Argentina no usamos la palabra "estanco". Tenemos por un lado quioscos de diarios y revistas y por otro un tipo de comercio diferente que se denomina "quiosco" a secas, en donde se vende de todo: cigarrillos, golosinas, álbumes de figuritas, tarjetas telefónicas, galletitas, paquetes de yerba mate, etc, etc, etc...


----------



## Mangato

Acá, si exceptuamos la yerba mate, también podemos encontrar los mismos productos en cualquier quiosco o kiosco. El estanco es un reminiscencia del monopolio que durante muchos años ostentó la TBACALERA.


----------



## xurumbambo

Mangato, "acá" donde? España? Cual la ciudad?
Puedes tu esclarecerme sobre el monopolio de tabacalera?
Discúlpeme los errores... Yo soy aprendiz!


----------



## Mangato

xurumbambo said:


> Mangato, "acá" donde? España? Cual la ciudad?
> Puedes tu esclarecerme sobre el monopolio de tabacalera?
> Discúlpeme los errores... Yo soy aprendiz!


 
Me refiero en toda la España peninsular y Baleares. 

La comercialización y fabricación de labores de tabaco estuvo desde el principio intervenida por el estado en España, por los grandes beneficios que reportaban a los gobiernos. Las Reales Fábricas de Tabaco o Edificios de las Cigarreras fueron muy populares. 
Para la venta se establecieron unas tiendas  llamadas *estancos *que vendían en exclusiva estos productos. Se concedían por concesión administrativa, y durante el franquismo a personas afines a la dictadura.

Con la incorporación a la Comunidad Europea que impone libertad de competencia, esta situación ha cambiado totalmente

Aquí más


----------



## laujioli

A parte de las definiciones, alguien me puede decir como se dice en portugués quiosco, o en su defecto el sitio donde habitualmente venden periodicos?
Gracias


----------



## Carfer

laujioli said:


> A parte de las definiciones, alguien me puede decir como se dice en portugués quiosco, o en su defecto el sitio donde habitualmente venden periodicos?
> Gracias


 

_'Quiosque"._


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> _'Quiosque"._


No Brasil, _"banca" (de jornal)._


----------



## anaczz

No Brasil não se usa tanto o termo "quiosque". 
Para o local de venda de jornais, revistas e algumas miudezas, usa-se "banca de jornais" ou simplesmente "banca".
Referimo-nos também, muitas vezes, aos pontos de vendas informais de qualquer mercadoria como "banca".


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> No Brasil, _"banca" (de jornal)._


 
Em Portugal também, mas quando se trata efectivamente de banca, isto é uma mesa rectangular, eventualmente com anteparas e cobertura para a proteger dos elementos quando está ao ar livre, onde são expostos os jornais e revistas à venda. 

O quiosque é isto:

http://www.google.pt/imgres?imgurl=http://static.flickr.com/32/44397472_cf73770b30.jpg&imgrefurl=http://razoesparagostardeportugal.blogspot.com/2005/12/os-quiosques-de-lisboa.html&h=500&w=375&sz=181&tbnid=jTtf93__B_SrxM:&tbnh=259&tbnw=194&prev=/images%3Fq%3D%2522quiosque%2522%2B%252BLisboa%252Bfotos&zoom=1&q=%22quiosque%22+%2BLisboa%2Bfotos&hl=pt-PT&usg=__t8zjhfDKE_iRcfFDTbsDnlgj0GM=&sa=X&ei=9mKKTKmcIdH74AaU3eTACg&ved=0CBsQ9QEwAg


----------



## anaczz

Uma banca é isto: banca de jornais

Aqui, no Brasil, muitas vezes, chamamos "quiosque" ao que em Portugal chamam "jungle": quiosque


----------



## laujioli

Eu queria mesmo era em português de portugal. Mas pelo que vi acho que quiosque serve. Obrigado


----------



## Mangato

Gostaria acrescentar que a palavra  quiosco ou kiosco, parece que deriva de um comceito arquitetónico. Isto foi discutido há um tempinho


----------



## xurumbambo

laujioli said:


> A parte de las definiciones, alguien me puede decir como se dice en portugués quiosco, o en su defecto el sitio donde habitualmente venden periodicos?
> Gracias



No Brasil usamos BANCA. Mas a palavra pode ter outros significados, por isso, dependendo do contexto, deve-se especificar: BANCA DE JORNAIS ou BANCA DE REVISTAS. Outras significações: banca de loteria, banca de jogo ("banca de bicho" é usado para se referir à "banca de jogo do bicho", que é uma contravenção pelas leis brasileiras).


----------



## Alentugano

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal também, mas quando se trata efectivamente de banca, isto é uma mesa rectangular, eventualmente com anteparas e cobertura para a proteger dos elementos quando está ao ar livre, onde são expostos os jornais e revistas à venda.
> 
> O quiosque é isto:
> 
> http://www.google.pt/imgres?imgurl=http://static.flickr.com/32/44397472_cf73770b30.jpg&imgrefurl=http://razoesparagostardeportugal.blogspot.com/2005/12/os-quiosques-de-lisboa.html&h=500&w=375&sz=181&tbnid=jTtf93__B_SrxM:&tbnh=259&tbnw=194&prev=/images%3Fq%3D%2522quiosque%2522%2B%252BLisboa%252Bfotos&zoom=1&q=%22quiosque%22+%2BLisboa%2Bfotos&hl=pt-PT&usg=__t8zjhfDKE_iRcfFDTbsDnlgj0GM=&sa=X&ei=9mKKTKmcIdH74AaU3eTACg&ved=0CBsQ9QEwAg


 
No entanto, a expressão _Já nas bancas!_ é bastante comum em Portugal. Portanto, penso que a mesma deva incluir todos os lugares onde existe venda de jornais e revistas, sejam quiosques, bancas, papelarias, centros de imprensa (press centers), etc. Ou seja, a expressão também não se restringe apenas àquelas que são efectivamente bancas, na acepção literal da palavra.


----------



## Carfer

Alentugano said:


> No entanto, a expressão _Já nas bancas!_ é bastante comum em Portugal. Portanto, penso que a mesma deva incluir todos os lugares onde existe venda de jornais e revistas, sejam quiosques, bancas, papelarias, centros de imprensa (press centers), etc. Ou seja, a expressão também não se restringe apenas àquelas que são efectivamente bancas, na acepção literal da palavra.


 
Sem dúvida, a sua precisão é útil, mas é o termo no plural que tem essa acepção, como designação genérica. A pergunta era sobre o equivalente português de '_quiosco_' e, na sua falta, que não ocorre, sobre a designação do lugar onde se vendem jornais, não sobre a designação do conjunto do sector. Julgo não errar ao dizer que em Portugal nós distinguimos quiosques de bancas, apesar de ambos poderem vender jornais. No Brasil, pelo que disseram os nossos amigos brasileiros, chamam '_banca_' ao sítio onde se vendem jornais e reservam o termo '_quiosque_' para uma construção que habitualmente se vê nas praias e locais de recreio. 
Aliás, há um paralelo que também envolve o termo '_banca_'. Se me perguntarem onde se cambia dinheiro, posso responder que é na _'banca_' (conjunto de instituições financeiras), mas se me perguntarem qual é o equivalente de _'casa de câmbios'_ não será inteiramente exacto responder que é '_banca_'. Aliás, creio que é para evitar essa confusão que quase sempre dizemos _'banca de jornais', _mas já não precisamos do acrescento quando dizemos_ 'nas bancas', _porque aí fica claro que nos referimos aos comércios de jornais, revistas e imprensa em geral.


----------

